# Anybody tried domestic Supply or have a review?



## Bighulkbaby88 (Mar 22, 2018)

I heard that the original domestic supply site was stolen so I don't know which one is the real one has anybody on here tried either? I'm dying right now LOL


----------



## Iron1 (Mar 22, 2018)

Is that like Tractor Supply?


----------



## JuiceTrain (Mar 22, 2018)

If you're dying ATM I would seek professional medical attention


----------



## Metalhead1 (Mar 22, 2018)

Be patient and do some more research before you throw away your money


----------



## Mr P (Mar 24, 2018)

Iron1 said:


> Is that like Tractor Supply?



poor guy needs a truckload, I made good money from cH Robbinson a 3rd party broker for a quick payload


----------



## geogroup (Mar 25, 2018)

It's the us-domesticsupply.co*. Like Uncle Z of days gone by, their US Pharma grade Test are working replicas...counterfeits if you will. "Working" because there is hormone in the vial we're just not sure if its close to label claims. This site was the first to introduce the fake Watson Test Cyp to the Community. Don't thank them for doing so, destroy any and all asset's belonging to ret. He's to blame. Sold out his good rep in the name of counterfeit human grade gear which is simply overpriced ugl gear.
There is I think 4 US Pharma grade test offered there. Don't bite. Stick to the slightly overpriced UGL gear that isn't pretending to be Pharma grade.


----------



## mugzy (Mar 25, 2018)

I have head domestic supply is retabolil and old veteran source however can not verify.


----------



## geogroup (Mar 26, 2018)

admin said:


> I have head domestic supply is retabolil and old veteran source however can not verify.



An old veteran source who sold out when he started offering counterfeit human grade gear when he knew damn well it was ugl gear at inflated prices. I named ret in my post up there....maybe between the 2 of us posting it we can say its been verified..yes?  Cuz I swear its true. 
Ret was trying to push replica omnadren over at ab a few yrs back. Offered to send me some so I could verify its authenticity to any paying members that asked. He's succumb to the allure of the almighty dollar. He's lost the respect of many. 
He'll catch an attitude while trying to sell you a story about a janitor in a plant that manufactures Watson Test cyp in Portugal who is responsible for untold missing cases of Test Cyp. I gave him a virtual online backhand for trying to pick pocket me. He's a punk.


----------

